# Anyone know where to get Lemond decals?



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

I got the only Lemond decals I could find (from eBay), and I'm not really digging the black lettering with yellow outline. 

Hope someone has some kind of info on this.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Trek? There may be an outside chance that they have some they want to get rid of.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

8toes said:


> Have you tried contacting Trek? There may be an outside chance that they have some they want to get rid of.


I'm sure they burned those a long time ago


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

You're sure?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m38.l1313&_nkw=lemond+decals&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are the ones I got from eBay. Not really stoked about the yellow. 

I have yet to try Trek. It's worth a shot I guess, but I'm pretty sure they aren't still promoting Lemond, even if they did make the bike.


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

Most sign shops can cut them for you. Take them the sticker you have, and they should be able to match the font. They can make them 2-tone by putting a smaller decal over a larger one. Might be a little thicker that the stock ones, but a decent shop can make any size/color you want.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

rock mafia said:


> Most sign shops can cut them for you. Take them the sticker you have, and they should be able to match the font. They can make them 2-tone by putting a smaller decal over a larger one. Might be a little thicker that the stock ones, but a decent shop can make any size/color you want.


Duhhh! I am surprised that I did not suggest this, since this is what our company does (I am a genius at promotion as you can tell). If you can get a copy of the label most graphic design firms can reproduce these for you.

Again I say...DUHHHHHH!!!

Good luck to you.


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess the hardest part is getting the actual decal. I'm trying to find the newer script type font.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

If you find the font, let me know. I had a croix de fer powder coated and it has the black on yellow, and I have a guy here, but I need to provide him with the font.


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

Update: I got a reply from Trek. They said they do not have any decals left. 

So now I'm going to search for a set of newer decals that I can have a shop copy.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

how about a lemond cycling cap? I can't seem to locate one. any help out there?


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

There are a couple on eBay, but I'm not sure what exactly you want.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CYCLING-CAP-Ren...mQQptZAU_Cycling_Clothing?hash=item1c11bcd796

http://cgi.ebay.com/RETRO-Z-TEAM-CY...mQQptZAU_Cycling_Clothing?hash=item2a0289fa89


----------



## ryanv09 (Jan 19, 2009)

My family used to run a sign shop and any decent one should be able to make some decals for you. If you bring them some pics of what you want they can take it from there as far as colors, etc. Hope this helps....just curious what do you need them for?


----------



## vsantos720 (Mar 27, 2010)

Everyone I've talked to, would like a one to one copy for dimensions of the decals. 

I recently had my 2004 Buenos Aires (pulled it out of the trash), reapinted from the silver to white. The silver paint was chipping and surface rust was developing on the steel. The carbon clear was beginning to peel. So now I have everything painted and a new clear. 

I put on the only Lemond decals I could find from eBay. They are black with a yellow outline in the old school Lemond font. I'm not digging it much. I like the script decals much better, and I'm not a huge fan of the yellow.

I'll post a picture of the bike in the post your Lemond thread later today.


----------

